# Beware of Dog...



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

A while back I had to install a ‘Beware of Dog’ sign on all of the gates to my back yard. I have a cable box in my back yard that is connected to not only my house but to my neighbor’s house as well. My neighbor one day was switching out her cable and let the cable into our backyard with out informing my husband or myself of her actions, well, we didn’t know the cable guy was back there and I walked out back with my 3 yr old GSD, Riddick, and as soon as he smelled the strange man he shot down the stairs in a fury chasing the poor guy out. I didn’t even have a chance to call him back because I had no idea what was going on! There was a strange man running and throwing tools at my dog in my own backyard! My neighbor popped her out on her back deck and started laughing, not realizing how dangerous the situation could have been for the poor guy, not only could Riddick have hurt him badly but he was an older man and could have had a heart attack! My neighbor later came by after the man had left and apologized, she said she didn’t realize that Riddick would have behaved that way because he has always shown her and her family so much affection, I told her that was because he knew her and her family, the cable guy was a stranger. I was a little irritated because not only could the man have gotten hurt but Riddick and I could have gotten in serious trouble if he actually got a hold of the poor man! *sigh* Neighbors…


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would put a sign up that lets someone know you have dogs, but a beware of dog sign could get your insurance co. to drop you. This is what we have posted:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sign or no sign, I just don't get people sometimes. I can't think of why I'd ever let a stranger into _someone else's_ backyard.

I have this on my front door (it's actually a car window sign)


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I've always loved the sign that onyx girl has. I bought this sign a few months ago, I believe someone here posted the link. I wish it was bigger than 5 x 7, but it gets the point across without being a 'beware of' sign.

http://iwatchhere.com/GERMANSHEPHERD.htm


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Onyxgirl, I love that sign...where did you get it?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Our meter is in our back yard, when we decied to fence in our yard I called the electric company to inform them that we planned to fence in our yard. Well to make a long story short I just told them " we WILL be putting a fence up for their safty". Now I have a fenced in yard and they call me the day before to let me know when their coming out to read my meter. 

I dont have beware of dog signs or any kind of my dog bites signs per my lawyer, he told me a sign can be more against you then help you if your dog bites someone.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have a humongous paw print on my front door that says, " you may get in, but you won't get out." 

Sorry about that cable guy. I feel for him. I am surprised your dog wasn't going nutty inside the house. 

You are right though, that could have been terrible for you and your dog. Being sued, insurance drops you, dog deemed "dangerous" or even ordered to be euthanized. 

One would think that if someone is bitten in your yard who is there without your knowledge or permission, that person should be fined. But it just doesn't work that way, and we cannot be too careful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HeidibuOnyxgirl, I love that sign...where did you get it?


e-bay!!
http://search.ebay.com/signs-german-shep...eZutf8QQxpufuZx


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I have the same sign as Onyx, but this one I like even better.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I think a lot of dogs signs depends on where you live. Here in Florida you need a BAD DOG sign to protect yourself against liability of someone getting injured by your dog when entering your property without permission.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I'm glad that the guy and your pup didn't get hurt in that incident. That could have been a nightmare ordeal. 

The gas company used to come into our yard to read our meter every month. We didn't know this until recently, but the guys in our area can use binoculars to look through the fence and read the meters so we can lock our gate. It works out better for us and the dogs!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks OnyxGirl...there's many to choose from there.

I have a standard Beware of Dog sign on my front fence. I wasn't aware that it could be more of a detriment having it up there. I think maybe I'll get one of these that are more of a novelty, but still sends a message across.

It really will be merely to fend off the criminal type. We have had burglaries in this area.

The meter readers don't have a thing to worry about. I've watched Heidi through my office window go greet the meter reader happily and follow him while he does his job. She's even brought him her ball.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry about the cable guy. Sounds like your dog is such a good citizen that the neighbor didn't think he'd be protective of his property - she's not a dog person, lol?

I want the 'I can make it to the gate... ' since my 'Watch Out German Shepherds About' doesn't deter anyone. Morgan almost nailed the UPS guy a few times. 

Now I have chains and padlocks on my gates. Keeps the kids and the dogs in and everyone else out. My latest gate enhancement seems to be keeping the skunks out too!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Quote: The gas company used to come into our yard to read our meter every month. We didn't know this until recently, but the guys in our area can use binoculars to look through the fence and read the meters so we can lock our gate. It works out better for us and the dogs!


Many utilities are now offering remote meter readings. When I had some work done on my house a few years ago, my utility company put a remote device over my meter. Works great and I've never had a meter reader come to my house since. I never even knew they had that type of device until they installed it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Our meter reader used to leave a little card on the door knob for us to read the meter ourselves, then mail the card back. (This was several (20+ years ago and on the other side of the state.)

My current meter reader drives in and looks at the meter with binoculars.(sp)

I have this sign on my truck. One on each side on the back (side)windows. (It is 4 full sized doors.)


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I love the signs and will order one; thanks for the original post.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tracy, I love the sign! Where did you get it? Yana is extremely territorial when left alone in the car and it would be nice if people would be warned by the sign about it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Tracy, I love the sign! Where did you get it? Yana is extremely territorial when left alone in the car and it would be nice if people would be warned by the sign about it.


I got them here. If you scroll down the page there are a couple of different sizes. The only thing I don'i like is that it has her kennel website address under the writing. That is why there is a "magic marker" line on mine. I marked it out! I'm not going to "advertise" someones kennel on my truck. 


Cafe press site.


----------

